# Mouse not working on a UEFI system (no psm0 device)



## yha (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello,

      So I have tried this on a couple of laptops (an ASUS VivoBook A420U and a Lenovo Yoga 330, both budget laptops), but the mouse (touchpad) doesn't work in either. In this post, I will be referring to my VivoBook which I just installed FreeBSD 12.0 on). I have read various threads on the forums, fiddling with sysctl values (hw.psm.*), have moused enabled on boot, etc. All I get is a cursor in the middle of the screen with no response to touchpad movements (both on console and within X). Some threads suggest that some laptops internally connect the touchpad via USB, but I have neither psm nor usm nodes. grepping for 'psm' or 'mouse' in dmesg output gives me nothing. Here are the relevant pieces of info:


```
$ pciconf -lv

hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x59048086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x59218086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:4:0:    class=0x118000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x19038086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem'
    class      = dasp
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x201f1043 chip=0x9d2f8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none1@pci0:0:20:2:    class=0x118000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d318086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem'
    class      = dasp
none2@pci0:0:21:0:    class=0x118000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d608086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller'
    class      = dasp
none3@pci0:0:21:1:    class=0x118000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d618086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller'
    class      = dasp
none4@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d3a8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI'
    class      = simple comms
ahci0@pci0:0:23:0:    class=0x010601 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d038086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d158086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none5@pci0:0:30:0:    class=0x118000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d278086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller'
    class      = dasp
none6@pci0:0:30:2:    class=0x118000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d298086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO SPI Controller'
    class      = dasp
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d4e8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point LPC Controller/eSPI Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none7@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x058000 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d218086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP PMC'
    class      = memory
hdac0@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x040380 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d718086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none8@pci0:0:31:4:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x16b11043 chip=0x9d238086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP SMBus'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
iwm0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x01108086 chip=0x24fd8086 rev=0x78 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wireless 8265 / 8275'
    class      = network
```


```
$ usbconfig list

ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <Azurewave USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```


```
dmesg

---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
VT(efifb): resolution 800x600
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-7020U CPU @ 2.30GHz (2304.11-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806e9  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  Structured Extended Features3=0x9c000000<IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,SSBD>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3932262400 (3750 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <_ASUS_ Notebook>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 2 3
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff810f9770, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock> on motherboard
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <_ASUS_ Notebook> on motherboard
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x50, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xee000000-0xeeffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xef110000-0xef11ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf060-0xf07f mem 0xef130000-0xef131fff,0xef136000-0xef1360ff,0xef135000-0xef1357ff at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xef128000-0xef12bfff,0xef100000-0xef10ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
ada0 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SanDisk SD9SN8W128G1102 X6106002> ACS-4 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 190993467606
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 122104MB (250069680 512 byte sectors)
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Internal Analog)> at nid 20 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC256 (Right Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p9 [rw]...
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0x9c000000, size 0x4000000
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20171222 for drmn0 on minor 0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xd0040000 vbase=0xfffff800d0040000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin
[drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)
ugen0.2: <Azurewave USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam> at usbus0
lo0: link state changed to UP
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0
iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265> mem 0xef000000-0xef001fff at device 0.0 on pci1
iwm0: hw rev 0x230, fw ver 22.361476.0, address 98:2c:bc:3e:e9:cd
ubt0 on uhub0
ubt0: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b, class 224/1, rev 2.00/0.10, addr 2> on usbus0
wlan0: Ethernet address: 98:2c:bc:3e:e9:cd
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
wlan0: link state changed to UP
ubt0: ubt_ctrl_write_callback:782: control transfer failed: USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ng_hci_process_command_timeout: ubt0hci - unable to complete HCI command OGF=0x3, OCF=0x3. Timeout
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `syncer' to stop... 
Syncing disks, vnodes remaining... 0 0 done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufdaemon' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-0' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-1' to stop... done
All buffers synced.
Uptime: 44m14s
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
VT(efifb): resolution 800x600
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-7020U CPU @ 2.30GHz (2304.09-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806e9  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  Structured Extended Features3=0x9c000000<IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,SSBD>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3932262400 (3750 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <_ASUS_ Notebook>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 3 2
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff810f9a00, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock> on motherboard
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <_ASUS_ Notebook> on motherboard
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x50, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xee000000-0xeeffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xef110000-0xef11ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf060-0xf07f mem 0xef130000-0xef131fff,0xef136000-0xef1360ff,0xef135000-0xef1357ff at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xef128000-0xef12bfff,0xef100000-0xef10ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
ada0 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SanDisk SD9SN8W128G1102 X6106002> ACS-4 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 190993467606
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 122104MB (250069680 512 byte sectors)
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Internal Analog)> at nid 20 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC256 (Right Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p9 [rw]...
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0x9c000000, size 0x4000000
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20171222 for drmn0 on minor 0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xd0040000 vbase=0xfffff800d0040000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin
[drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)
ugen0.2: <Azurewave USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam> at usbus0
lo0: link state changed to UP
usb_alloc_device: set address 3 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265> mem 0xef000000-0xef001fff at device 0.0 on pci1
iwm0: hw rev 0x230, fw ver 22.361476.0, address 98:2c:bc:3e:e9:cd
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
wlan0: Ethernet address: 98:2c:bc:3e:e9:cd
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
wlan0: link state changed to UP
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen0.3: <Unknown > at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
```

I suspect this has to do with the fact that I am booting through EFI, but I'm not sure. Please excuse my ignorance, but does FreeBSD depend on BIOS functionality to provide mouse support? I tried with various BIOS configs (CSM enabled, CSM disabled, FastBoot enabled, FastBoot disabled, etc) to no avail.

Sometimes during boot I get the following:


```
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
...
ugen0.3: <Unknown> at usbus0 (disconnected)
```
(but that could be the fingerprint reader)

If I plugin a USB mouse, it works just fine. Any clues?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2019)

The psm(4) device is for PS/2 mice only. If your mouse (or touchpad) is connected through something else (USB for example) then you won't have a psm(4) device.


----------



## yha (Oct 18, 2019)

As it turns out, my mouse is attached to the I2C bus. Does anyone if this will be included in a future release of FreeBSD?


----------

